# Country visited outside the UK



## mark.truman (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi All

One of the questions on the visa application asks for details of countries visited. As I drove to these countries through others the stamps on my passport may not match up to my actual destination.

Is it ok just to put the destination country?

Thanks for your help in advanced

Mark


----------



## sectshun8 (Jun 14, 2014)

In my experience, due to the lack of some countries even requiring a visa, I've been quite a few countries with no stamps. I still just listed the last 10 (all within last 2yrs) I had visited, as that's all there was space for. Anything outside of that I did not bother with, but clearly stated in the comments at the end of the application that I had many others in last 10yrs and could provide an extended list if they required it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just do your best to recall all the countries you have set foot in on the application, and if there isn't enough space, write: See separate sheet and attach it.


----------



## mark.truman (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for you responses, 

So if I was just driving through that country would the purpose be transit or should I put family holiday?

Thanks


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Joppa, do you have any idea what they do with this information? What is its purpose? Do they validate it in some way?


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

mark.truman said:


> Thanks for you responses, So if I was just driving through that country would the purpose be transit or should I put family holiday? Thanks


 When I did my application their were many countries I had traveled to in the past that didn't require visas/passports/stamps but now they do require them. On my application I still put those countries down, the year I traveled them and then just wrote holiday. They never required any further information and it was fine for them.

My passport had no stamps/ visas of these countries I had wrote down so UKBA seem to be ok with that as my visa was approved.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Pallykin said:


> Joppa, do you have any idea what they do with this information? What is its purpose? Do they validate it in some way?


 I'm not Joppa, but thought I say maybe they would seem to see want to see if maybe you had any criminal activity in any other country or to see if any thing pops up. Or maybe to see if you travel much or move around a lot. That would be my guess though it may not be right.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No particular purpose except to get a thorough picture of your life and experience.


----------

